# Dove è finito Yonghong Li? a fare la grigliata! FOTO



## __king george__ (18 Agosto 2018)

La gazzetta mette anche un breve video in cui si vede la grigliata con parenti ed amici per chi fosse interessato






buon appetito Yong!


----------



## 7vinte (18 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> La gazzetta mette anche un breve video in cui si vede la grigliata con parenti ed amici per chi fosse interessato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahaha


----------



## uolfetto (18 Agosto 2018)

top!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Agosto 2018)

E' rimasto in mutande


----------



## LadyRoss (18 Agosto 2018)

Il cavaliere mascarato ha sistemato tutto...e i creditori lo lasciano grigliare in pace....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Agosto 2018)

eccolo il povero imprenditore che ha fatto l'azzardo perdendo tutto


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> La gazzetta mette anche un breve video in cui si vede la grigliata con parenti ed amici per chi fosse interessato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Non dimenticate che questo sta rischiando 1 mld nel Milan di tasca sua!"


----------



## __king george__ (18 Agosto 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> "Non dimenticate che questo sta rischiando 1 mld nel Milan di tasca sua!"


"è un'altra cultura...non puoi capire…"


----------



## IDRIVE (18 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> La gazzetta mette anche un breve video in cui si vede la grigliata con parenti ed amici per chi fosse interessato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahah!!! Ho ragione o no quando dico che NEL SUO CONTESTO è un grande? Ahahahah!!!


----------



## Igniorante (18 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> La gazzetta mette anche un breve video in cui si vede la grigliata con parenti ed amici per chi fosse interessato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



È più in carne rispetto alle prime apparizioni. 
Segno che è stato pagato bene per quello che doveva fare.


----------



## Djici (18 Agosto 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> E' rimasto in mutande


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (18 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> La gazzetta mette anche un breve video in cui si vede la grigliata con parenti ed amici per chi fosse interessato


Azz.. non pensavo che nella LAVATRICE ci mettesse anche i pantaloni..


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> La gazzetta mette anche un breve video in cui si vede la grigliata con parenti ed amici per chi fosse interessato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Preoccupatissimo per aver perso quasi un miliardo di euro.


----------



## sacchino (18 Agosto 2018)

È troppo tranquillo, sembra quasi che i soldi non siano i suoi.


----------



## odasensei (18 Agosto 2018)

La carne l'ha pagata con soldi suoi?!


----------



## Goro (18 Agosto 2018)

E la guardia di finanza muta


----------



## Miro (18 Agosto 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> È troppo tranquillo, sembra quasi che i soldi non siano i suoi.



A pensar male si fa peccato, ma...

Sono convinto che anche Mr. Bee fosse un fantoccio messo li per far rientrare soldi sporchi.


----------



## sacchino (18 Agosto 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> A pensar male si fa peccato, ma...
> 
> Sono convinto che anche Mr. Bee fosse un fantoccio messo li per far rientrare soldi sporchi.



Ma non sempre a pensare male.....


----------



## MaschioAlfa (18 Agosto 2018)

Dalla cucina che si vede in foto, rispetto la credenza degli auguri di Natale.. direi che il passo in avanti di qualità è evidente. È stato pagato per bene per i servigi


----------



## Mika (18 Agosto 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> A pensar male si fa peccato, ma...
> 
> Sono convinto che anche Mr. Bee fosse un fantoccio messo li per far rientrare soldi sporchi.



Mr. Bee no sicuramente. Non ha visto un euro Berlusconi da lui. Nessuna penale, nessun euro anticipato, nessuna caparra. Un preliminare non vincolante senza nessuna penale. E' sparito nel nulla ripresentandosi durante il Luglio del 2016 con una dichiarazione e risparendo nel nulla.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> "è un'altra cultura...non puoi capire…"


“C'è uno stato dietro Li, il Milan è di proprietà del governo cinese”.


----------



## Mr. Canà (18 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> La gazzetta mette anche un breve video in cui si vede la grigliata con parenti ed amici per chi fosse interessato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avrà perso (o forse no...) tanti soldi in questa operazione sciagurata, ma l’eleganza quella no!


----------



## Miro (18 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mr. Bee no sicuramente. Non ha visto un euro Berlusconi da lui. Nessuna penale, nessun euro anticipato, nessuna caparra. Un preliminare non vincolante senza nessuna penale. E' sparito nel nulla ripresentandosi durante il Luglio del 2016 con una dichiarazione e risparendo nel nulla.



Per quanto ne possa sapere io, le due operazioni puzzavano allo stesso modo: Investitore letteralmente sconosciuto e di cui non si sapeva nulla riguardo le sue possibilità economiche, un procuratore (Mendes) che fa intrallazzi con la nuova proprietà, campagna acquisti faraonica (comprammo Bacca, Bertolacci, L.Adriano, Romagnoli ed altri per circa 100 milioni) ed ipervalutazione del marchio Milan ad una cifra economicamente senza senso. 
Se non è andata in porto è perchè sarà successo qualcosa.


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> “C'è uno stato dietro Li, il Milan è di proprietà del governo cinese”.



Dietro aveva solo...la credenza e la griglia.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Agosto 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> “C'è uno stato dietro Li, il Milan è di proprietà del governo cinese”.



Come sentenziò Paolino Berlusconi


----------



## Bmw (19 Agosto 2018)

Spero tra 10 annj di sapere la storia dietro le quinte dei cinesi e silvio dovrebbero farci un telefilm ahhahaah sarebbe troppo divertente


----------



## AllanX (19 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> La gazzetta mette anche un breve video in cui si vede la grigliata con parenti ed amici per chi fosse interessato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quest'uomo é un fenomeno! Va fatto IMMEDIATAMENTE presidente onorario.
Ma la cucina l'ha presa in prestito?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Agosto 2018)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Quest'uomo é un fenomeno! Va fatto IMMEDIATAMENTE presidente onorario.
> Ma la cucina l'ha presa in prestito?



In realtà fa il filippino a casa Elliott

"Io fale tuto, cuscino, lavale, stilale"


----------



## nybreath (19 Agosto 2018)

chissa chi l ha inviato sto video, chi ci stava dietro li e cosa hanno combianato chissa se lo sapremo mai


----------



## Beppe85 (19 Agosto 2018)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Quest'uomo é un fenomeno! Va fatto IMMEDIATAMENTE presidente onorario.
> Ma la cucina l'ha presa in prestito?



Quasi mi manca...
Alla fine... qualsiasi sia la verità... soldi per gli acquisti ne ha messi o cmq qln li ha messi per lui, ora se ne è andato e paolino e leo sono ottimi, è arrivato higuain cedendo Bonucci comprato da lui...
Vi dirò... penso avrò complessivamente un ricordo positivo di sto strano cinese che fa la grigliata con gli amici in mutande e trasmette video dalla cantina di casa sua 
E amen se i soldi nn erano i suoi e se abbiamo perso un anno, son sicuro ci rifaremo!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Agosto 2018)

Yogurt sempre più un idolo


----------



## Garrincha (19 Agosto 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> chissa chi l ha inviato sto video, chi ci stava dietro li e cosa hanno combianato chissa se lo sapremo mai



Non è un caso che video come questo escano, mantengono l'attenzione sulla persona invece che apparire scomparsa nel nulla, se il Milan va bene come risultati sono abbastanza sicuro che verrà rilasciato un comunicato di sostegno


----------



## Roccoro (19 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> La gazzetta mette anche un breve video in cui si vede la grigliata con parenti ed amici per chi fosse interessato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il video non l'ho ne sull'instagram del figlio e neanche di una Delle 2 figlie....forse è state presa dall'instagram della figlia che ha il profilo privato ...comunque lo stimo troppo mister li, rimarrà sempre nel mio cuore!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Agosto 2018)

E' allucinante questa storia.

Bisognerebbe legare Berlusconi ad una sedia e infilargli un ago sotto le unghie ogni ora in cui non svela tutto.


----------



## Nils (19 Agosto 2018)

Chiara la lavanderia, ora credo che nessuno possa aver più dubbi, del resto che il Berlusca abbia riportato in Italia parte dei suoi soldo off shore credo che non spiaccia nemmeno al fisco,
ma trovo altrettanto evidente che anche Elliot si è prestata.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> La gazzetta mette anche un breve video in cui si vede la grigliata con parenti ed amici per chi fosse interessato
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ahhahahaha...grandissimo Mongolì.  lui il suo dovere l'ha fatto. Chi può biasimarlo.

Se penso a quante provocazioni e insulti ho preso per aver detto una cosa che a tutti pare scontata oggi, un annetto fa...per fortuna il tempo è sempre galantuomo.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ahhahahaha...grandissimo Mongolì.  lui il suo dovere l'ha fatto. Chi può biasimarlo.
> 
> Se penso a quante provocazioni e insulti ho preso per aver detto una cosa che a tutti pare scontata oggi, un annetto fa...per fortuna il tempo è sempre galantuomo.



Già. Fessi noi a farci coinvolgere così emotivamente. D'altra parte il tifo è il tifo, che ci vuoi fare. E quasi sempre ci fa sragionare.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Già. Fessi noi a farci coinvolgere così emotivamente. D'altra parte il tifo è il tifo, che ci vuoi fare. E quasi sempre ci fa sragionare.



ci sarebbe da dire anche dell'altro, tipo su Elliott. Ma meglio lasciar perdere. Ormai preferisco pensare solo al campo e alla parte sportiva.


----------



## Zenos (19 Agosto 2018)

Com'era?voi vedete UFO,alieni,scie chimiche...


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Agosto 2018)

Un saluto dalle Maldive dal nostro vecchio presidente ...


----------



## gabri65 (21 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Un saluto dalle Maldive dal nostro vecchio presidente ...



Non lo so ... ho sempre avuto un debole per le orientali ... vabbé, lasciamo stare, va che è meglio ...


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non lo so ... ho sempre avuto un debole per le orientali ... vabbé, lasciamo stare, va che è meglio ...



 ti capisco...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Un saluto dalle Maldive dal nostro vecchio presidente ...



Preoccupatissimo, vorrebbe guardarsi alle spalle per vedere se arrivano i creditori ad acchiapparlo. Questo ha investito un miliardo nel Milan a fondo perduto 





gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non lo so ... ho sempre avuto un debole per le orientali ... vabbé, lasciamo stare, va che è meglio ...


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Un saluto dalle Maldive dal nostro vecchio presidente ...



Un miliardo perso e va alle Maldive, beh è credibile.


----------



## Controcorrente (21 Agosto 2018)

Certo...tutti quelli che avrebbero scommesso la casa che sarebbe sparito nel nulla e mai nessuno lo avrebbe più visto adesso dicono "ecco, è alle Maldive, cosa vi avevo detto? Avrebbe continuato ad apparire perchè i creditori non gli corrono dietro.."

Dunque...
1- anche fosse un prestanome i creditori come dite voi "gli corrono dietro", o pensate che basti dire "non sono stato io" per risolvere tutto?
2- nessun uomo di affari del mondo con molti mln di € di patrimonio è così scemo da non avere una scappatoia a un fallimento (intestazioni al figlio, società a prestanomi etc etc)
3- vi posso presentare decine di imprenditori con grandi fallimenti che continuano tranquillamente a vivere nel benessere, sono tutti prestanome di B?

Comunque veramente assurdo...andrei a riprendere i post di quelli secondo cui lui sarebbe sparito nel nulla senza mai più farsi vedere, cambiato nome, faccia, impronte digitali, andato su marte etc etc e che adesso commentano le sue apparizioni per nulla celate con "ve l'avevo detttohhh"


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Un saluto dalle Maldive dal nostro vecchio presidente ...



Mica male la figlia di Yogurt.. quasi quasi adesso che sono diventati poveracci ci provo


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Un saluto dalle Maldive dal nostro vecchio presidente ...



Ma che Maldive, sarà all'Idroscalo a fare un'altra grigliata 

P.S. "Fila Originale"


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Agosto 2018)

Nonostante tutto... Non riesce proprio a starmi sulle scatole


----------



## Mika (21 Agosto 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Nonostante tutto... Non riesce proprio a starmi sulle scatole



No, francamente io non riesco ad odiarlo. Non so. Premetto che non penso che ci sia stato dietro Berlusconi ma solamente che è andato qualcosa storto in Cina e si sono ritirati i finanziatori alla quale può essere che nei contratti di finanziamento se si fossero ritirati lui sarebbe stato rimborsato del danno. Quindi magari ci ha perso ma non troppo almeno di tasca sua. 

Ma sono tutte opinioni non verificabili quindi congetture personali.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Agosto 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Mica male la figlia di Yogurt.. quasi quasi adesso che sono diventati poveracci ci provo


Io 2 colpi alla moglie glieli darei piu' che volentieri.


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Io 2 colpi alla moglie glieli darei piu' che volentieri.



Due colpi ad entrambe..se si riesce a organizzare magari contemporaneamente..sarebbe perfetto


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Agosto 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Due colpi ad entrambe..se si riesce a organizzare magari contemporaneamente..sarebbe perfetto



Siete OT. per quelle cose la c'è il thread apposta


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Un saluto dalle Maldive dal nostro vecchio presidente ...



Scusate ma la moglie quale sarebbe?

Concordo con voi, è impossibile da odiare


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Scusate ma la moglie quale sarebbe?
> 
> Concordo con voi, è impossibile da odiare



La moglie è quella vicina al figlio.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non lo so ... ho sempre avuto un debole per le orientali ... vabbé, lasciamo stare, va che è meglio ...



Eheheheh
Chi è che non ha mai sentito parlare delle mitologiche "cene aziendali" giapponesi, ad esempio?
Buongustaio...


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Certo...tutti quelli che avrebbero scommesso la casa che sarebbe sparito nel nulla e mai nessuno lo avrebbe più visto adesso dicono "ecco, è alle Maldive, cosa vi avevo detto? Avrebbe continuato ad apparire perchè i creditori non gli corrono dietro.."
> 
> Dunque...
> 1- anche fosse un prestanome i creditori come dite voi "gli corrono dietro", o pensate che basti dire "non sono stato io" per risolvere tutto?
> ...



apperò...ancora qualche strenuo difensore della teoria dei cinesi mirabolanti.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> apperò...ancora qualche strenuo difensore della teoria dei cinesi mirabolanti.



No ma poi...apparizioni pubbliche e ufficiali di Li dopo il passaggio a Elliott ce ne sono state? Interviste rilasciate da Li dove spiega quello che è successo ce ne sono state? Comunicati ufficiali sempre per spiegare il fallimento del progetto ce ne sono stati? No, niente di tutto questo, zero assoluto, nada de nada! Pure Fassone si è eclissato. 

Eh ma Li non può considerarsi sparito dalla scena pubblica perché magari uno dei figli posta sui social una foto privata della famiglia in vacanza...... Ah! OK...


----------



## Gunnar67 (22 Agosto 2018)

Si, a patto di non credere che Elliot (?) comandi davvero il Milan. Ci siamo caduti già una volta... E poi basta guardare l'organigramma, manca solo lo zio Fester.


----------



## Mika (22 Agosto 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Si, a patto di non credere che Elliot (?) comandi davvero il Milan. Ci siamo caduti già una volta... E poi basta guardare l'organigramma, manca solo lo zio Fester.



Io non credo che Paul Singer si faccia comandare da Berlusconi, il primo è nettamente più potente del secondo. Ma oramai qui dentro si pensa che Berlusconi comanderà il Milan anche quando non ci sarà più, ci comanderà direttamente dall'aldilà. Ma pensieri vostri, io mi tengo il mio.

PS: Leonardo e Maldini erano Berlusconiani? Mi pare che il primo ci litigò con Berlusconi tanto da andare all'Inter e il secondo non è mai voluto entrare in società dopo il ritiro. Ma fa nulla. Chi è convinto di una cosa rimane nelle proprie convinzioni. Probabilmente se domani dovesse venire a mancare Berlusconi ed Elliot si tenesse ancora il Milan qualcuno scriverà che nel testamento abbia dato a Paul Singer tutti i dettami per gestire il Milan anche dopo la sua morte.

E francamente questa cosa mi ha anche seccato. Ultimo messaggio mio su questa cosa. Poi torno a non rispondere più su questo argomento.


----------



## sunburn (22 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io non credo che Paul Singer si faccia comandare da Berlusconi, il primo è nettamente più potente del secondo. Ma oramai qui dentro si pensa che Berlusconi comanderà il Milan anche quando non ci sarà più, ci comanderà direttamente dall'aldilà. Ma pensieri vostri, io mi tengo il mio.
> 
> PS: Leonardo e Maldini erano Berlusconiani? Mi pare che il primo ci litigò con Berlusconi tanto da andare all'Inter e il secondo non è mai voluto entrare in società dopo il ritiro. Ma fa nulla. Chi è convinto di una cosa rimane nelle proprie convinzioni. Probabilmente se domani dovesse venire a mancare Berlusconi ed Elliot si tenesse ancora il Milan qualcuno scriverà che nel testamento abbia dato a Paul Singer tutti i dettami per gestire il Milan anche dopo la sua morte.
> 
> E francamente questa cosa mi ha anche seccato. Ultimo messaggio mio su questa cosa. Poi torno a non rispondere più su questo argomento.


Tempo perso. Io ho rinunciato da tempo a spiegare che la teoria della lavatrice è meno solida dell teoria della Terra piatta. Nonostante i fatti dicano che Li abbia messo 388 milioni di tasca sua e tutto il resto era costituito da prestiti, qui c'è gente che è ancora convinta che Li abbia speso un miliardo e perso tutto per 32 milioni...


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> La gazzetta mette anche un breve video in cui si vede la grigliata con parenti ed amici per chi fosse interessato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chiusa la farsa è tornato al suo vero lavoro..


----------

